# Clarks Hill 5 for 5 on Oct. 2nd.



## JpEater (Aug 30, 2010)

Well I think we are going to host one final shoot for the year before deer season occupies everyone's time. Mark your calenders. The big fish should be getting out a little more this time of the year too. 

OCTOBER 2, 2010

Place: Cherokee Boat ramp, Clarks Hill Lake

Time: Please meet at 7:30pm to pay your $25 per person entry. 
Pre-Tournament meeting is at 7:30. As soon as the meeting is over we will blast off. There will be no trailering. You must unload and load at cherokee ramp. If you are late for the blast off you must call either myself or StickinNgrinin. PM us for phone numbers if you need them. 

Format: THis will be a 5 for 5. Biggest Carp, Gar, Sucker, and Catfish. The fifth category will be smallest of the four weighable fish categories. YOU MAY NOT LEAVE YOUR BOAT AT ANY TIME TO RETRIEVE YOUR SMALLEST FISH! IF YOU CAN'T SHOOT IT WITH YOUR ARROW AND GET IT IN THE BOAT, YOU CAN NOT SWIM FOR IT! 

Side Pot: There will also be an OPTIONAL side pot for your BIG TEN at a lump sum of $10 per boat. To enter the BIG TEN side pot there is a max number of three shooters per boat. If you want to have more than three shooters in your boat, your not eligible for the side pot. 

Disposal: All fish disposal will be taken care of if you wish. $25 will be coming off of the top of the total purse to cover the related costs of fish disposal. All fish that you don't want will be taken by a reputable person with the appropriate disposal site. If you have an appropriate disposal site and are willing to take the fish, the money will help cover your fuel expense and the time it takes to clean up the fish afterwords. 
Sorry for those that don't agree with this... But this is the only way to make sure that this great sport doesn't get any more black eye's than needed. 
All entry fees will still be $25 per person. This disposal money will come off of the total entry fee money. Then the entry fee will be divided for the five pots to be payed out. 

Teams: There is no max number of shooters per boat. It is $25 per shooter to enter. We will continue the wives and girlfriends ride for free. But if they shoot they have to pay. 

Weigh in: You MUST check in with the persons (designated at the pre-tournament meeting) when you come back in for the 2am weigh in! Your time will be written down then. If you fail to check in you will be considered late. Penalties for tardiness will be discussed at the blast off meeting. After ten minutes your disqualified from the weigh in. If you are broke down and need help, after the weigh in someone will be more than happy to offer assistance in any way we can. 

Cheating: All fish must be fish killed on tournament night. If they don't look fresh they don't count. That goes for the small fish. If there is any discrepency or objections there will be an opportunity to voice those at weigh in before the payout. After payout everything is final. So speak up before if you have objections. If you don't want to call anyone out then pull me aside and let me know. Things can be handled that way as well. 

Side Note: I know there are a lot of non boaters out there. If anyone wants to come shoot then just speak up. We can find you a boat to ride on. No problem at all!


If I forgot something just PM me and let me know. 

Trey


----------



## 67chevyjr (Aug 31, 2010)

Jp looks like we will make it to this one. Cant wait!


----------



## wack em (Sep 29, 2010)

TTT

Yall come out and shoot some fish with us this saturday night!


----------



## Michael (Sep 30, 2010)

Looks like it will be a great night to get some of those great big catfish


----------



## douglasgerlach (Oct 4, 2010)

How did it go??


----------



## Michael (Oct 4, 2010)

As expected, the fish were out in force. It was a little chilly, but when all the fish were weighed the winners were:

Big Carp: Wyatt Cunningham 33lbs 10oz

Big Gar: Michael Evans 8lbs 2oz

Big Catfish: Trey Lord, Evan Watson 7lbs 10oz

Big Sucker: Jeremy Sanderlin 3lbs 6oz

Smallest fish: Michael Evans

Big twenty side pot: Michael Evans 



A good time was had by all


----------

